
2.5% of the population are innovators. What does it take to be part of the 2.5%? - sopmac21379
https://medium.com/thoughtleadership/the-2-5-on-understanding-innovation-691a0c466e26
======
itchyjunk
I think of this when I see disagreement about how far autonomous cars are. One
the one hand, I can agree that we aren't quite there yet. There might even be
some unknown problems that might add decades to the goal being achieved.

On the other hand, there is improvement happening in all the subcomponents.
Processing power, hardware, software etc.This is what really makes it hard to
predict. Especially if you're not an insider and rely on information mostly
from public announcements and news. For example: I hear autopilot 2.0 is not
doing so good from some people. While others says it's feature locked on
purpose while things are being tested out. Maybe both views has some truth to
it, but I can't gage just how good that software actually is.

